# Windshield Wiper Fluid Contents



## Lonesilver75 (Aug 5, 2019)

My new tesla windshield wiper fluid pump busted in the garage .. and my dog walked through the fluid.. I washed him immediately . Does anyone know if whatever fluid is placed in the Tesla is harmful to dogs?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I wouldnt give it to the dogs to drink, but don't think there is any harm in it getting on them.


----------



## Lonesilver75 (Aug 5, 2019)

Thank you - it was a panic and he ran out of the house cause he heard the beeping of the alarm .. so he did not drink it just ran through it.. .Thank you makes me feel much better.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's mostly water, alcohol (methyl alcohol usually) and sometimes a small amount of antifreeze (ethelene glycol) if it's a low temp variety. As long as the dog didn't drink it, it's not that dangerous. The way it smells, I don't think a dog would be interested in drinking it anyway. Washing it off so the dog doesn't lick it should be enough.

As for the washer fluid pump, it might just be a hose that came off. Look for that, because it will save you a service appointment.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Don't let [dog] lick [his/her] feet until they've been fully flushed with lots of fresh water.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> The way it smells, I don't think a dog would be interested in drinking it anyway.


I've read in the past that ethylene glycol has a sweet smell/taste that attracts animals to drink it.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

iChris93 said:


> I've read in the past that ethylene glycol has a sweet smell/taste that attracts animals to drink it.


That's true and it makes them very sick and they can die. We had a case a few years ago in Toronto when someone evil put out dog bowls filled with glycol near a park. Sick people
https://toronto.citynews.ca/2008/06/24/dog-park-poisonings-take-bizarre-new-twist/


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

TrevP said:


> That's true and it makes them very sick and they can die. We had a case a few years ago in Toronto when someone evil put out dog bowls filled with glycol near a park. Sick people
> https://toronto.citynews.ca/2008/06/24/dog-park-poisonings-take-bizarre-new-twist/


 Glycol: 2ppm (parts per million) is fatal. VERY dangerous stuff. Methanol isn't much better for toxicity level.

You should contact Tesla and ask for a MSDS on the fluid they use. So you know what you're dealing with.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I've read in the past that ethylene glycol has a sweet smell/taste that attracts animals to drink it.


According to this article http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2015/11/whats-windshield-washer-fluid-keeps-freezing/ wiper fluid is almost entirely water and methanol, with a small amount of detergent additives. I guess ethylene glycol is too expensive to use in something that disposable, since alcohol already freezes at a low enough temperature.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> According to this article http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2015/11/whats-windshield-washer-fluid-keeps-freezing/ wiper fluid is almost entirely water and methanol, with a small amount of detergent additives. I guess ethylene glycol is too expensive to use in something that disposable, since alcohol already freezes at a low enough temperature.


Or perhaps illegal to use.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

as an attractive poison, i would not be surprised if it was banned from a system that squirted it out all over the roads and driveways. Radiators are now sealed in part to prevent leakage of the poison.

But then i have heard of cars whose drivers insert dangerous petrochemical fuels only to drive about squirting fumes all over the roads and driveways, so you just never know.

FWIW, i have a cat run across a floor on which I was using paint remover to strip off victorian red-lead sealant paint and her paws got quite coated. I freaked out a bit myself and had to rush to catch her and clean off the paws before she did the job. she did fine, and lived years after that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

Going forward I recommend using Opti-coat No Rinse as your wiper fluid. Dilute it 1oz/2gals water as recommended on the label. It is not safe to drink of course, but it's far safer on human (and animal!) skin than all the other products out there.
It has the added benefit of not leaving hard water spots if the residue dries on your glass/paint. Is doesn't have freeze protection though so during the winter I still add anti-freeze to this solution.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Going forward I recommend using Opti-coat No Rinse as your wiper fluid. Dilute it 1oz/2gals water as recommended on the label. It is not safe to drink of course, but it's far safer on human (and animal!) skin than all the other products out there.
> It has the added benefit of not leaving hard water spots if the residue dries on your glass/paint. Is doesn't have freeze protection though so during the winter I still add anti-freeze to this solution.


this is exactly what I've done - mostly because the washer fluid was empty, and I didnt have any jugs of fluid but did have distilled water and ONR


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

can't seem to find that stuff in Canada. opticoat name is being used by another product line.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> can't seem to find that stuff in Canada. opticoat name is being used by another product line.


Does this link not work for you? Opti-coat's entire line of products is sold in Canada also.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i couldn't find a dealer/distributor in Canada with google or at the usual suspects (canadian tire, home despot and so on). 

i'll chase it down with the good folks in Memphis later on. Currently chasing down a Canadian distro for the cable retracter I want for the garage.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> i couldn't find a dealer/distributor in Canada with google or at the usual suspects (canadian tire, home despot and so on).
> i'll chase it down with the good folks in Memphis later on. Currently chasing down a Canadian distro for the cable retracter I want for the garage.


Yeah Opti-coat's Maintenance line of products (the good stuff!) is only available from authorized installers or online at that link I sent you.
It looks like RDI Detailing in Richmond is the only installer in BC so if they don't carry it then online is your only option except....(read on)...

By total coincidence I'm going to be in Vancouver next weekend 16,17,28,19th on vacation. I have no problem bringing a bottle in my luggage and donating it to you absolutely free! I won't have a car in Vancouver so we can either meet somewhere or I can leave it with a trusted business or friend you know in the area?

I'd love for you to get your hands on this product because I know you'll love it and spread the word! Note: I am just a local installer in Beaverton, Oregon so *I do not profit in any way* when people buy these products from anyone else. I just love the product and want more people to see why.
Let me know if you want me to bring a bottle!


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

incredible offer Jason - thank you. Will take this offline.


----------

